# Nike Air Zoom Pro CS



## thecraw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thought I'd share this offer with you. 

I bought a pair of these from Golfbase and after wearing them twice so far I really cant fault them, great value for money. Anytime something is advertised as RRP Â£115 and sells for Â£40 I am sceptical however from the moment you take these shoes out the box you quickly realise that they are a much more expensive shoe that the bargain Â£40 price tag suggests.

The leather is of a top quality and the shoes are excellent.

They are a soft spike construction and I've now worn these twice in soft conditions without any problems. No hint of a slip.

Recommended and if anyone is looking for a cheap pair of quality shoes then look no further than the link below.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nike-Air-...re_Golf_GolfShoes_UK&var=&hash=item66739e8ec0


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 25, 2011)

they look very nice, not sure on having no proper spikes on softer ground but if they worked for you then thats proof enough. I am sure on harder ground they would be ideal

shame they aren't in white


----------

